

California Governor Signs Law Requiring a ‘Kill Switch’ on Smartphones - dnetesn
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/08/25/california-governor-signs-law-requiring-a-kill-switch-on-smartphones/?ref=technology

======
newman314
It concerns me greatly that this could lead to more privacy violations.

It does not take a huge stretch of imagination to think that this software
could be co-opted to track and report.

